# Changement d'image de départ.



## Kevin.S (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

Voila que depuis quelque temps, je me suis posé une question.
Comme vous le savez, lorsque vous allumez votre ordinateur, un fond blanc s'affiche avec la demande  de mot de passe et la pomme.

Puisque ce fond blanc est comme une image, pourquoi ne pas la modifier à sa guise?

J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de modifier cette image blanche, en la remplaçant par une image perso?

J'ai cherché dans la bibliothèque, mais en vin, je ne trouve pas le dossier lié à ce fond blanc.

Je pense que tout élément créé par l'homme peut être modifiable, en parlant de PC bien sur 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses, et please, pas d'embrouille, nous croquons tous la pomme^^, soyons solidaire


----------



## marctiger (27 Octobre 2011)

En effet je me souvins que du temps de Tiger, voire Panther... , il y avait un hack ou un petit script pour faire cela, mais lequel... ?

En tout cas cela doit encore exister.


----------



## Kevin.S (27 Octobre 2011)

Il faudrait carrement un hack ou script pour ça??

Pourtant c'est juste une image, je pensais pas que cela etait si compliqué


----------



## Lucieaus (27 Octobre 2011)

Avec ceci.


----------



## Kevin.S (27 Octobre 2011)

Alors comment te dire?

MERRRCCIII  

juste pour être un peut chiant et pas bacler mon sujet^^, es tu sur du bon fonctionnement du logiciel?


----------



## Tyte (28 Octobre 2011)

J'utilise cette app et je n'ai eu aucun problème


----------



## Kevin.S (28 Octobre 2011)

Ok parfait, merci de la réponse


----------



## K-rim (30 Octobre 2011)

Je l'ai longtemps utilisé sous Snow Leopard, et c'était agréable de pouvoir changer le fond d'accueil a sa guise ^^ par contre c'est foutu maintenant que je suis sur lion .. !


----------



## Larme (1 Novembre 2011)

Apparemment, Lion Designer le fait également (en plus de faire d'autres trucs)


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2011)

canso a dit:


> et c'était agréable de pouvoir changer le fond d'accueil a sa guise


On peut savoir ce que c'est ce "lien" dans chacun de tes messages ? :mouais:


----------

